# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Tham quan làng hoa Sa Đéc – Đồng Tháp (Du lịch Miền Tây)

## hangnt

Nói đến hoa và cây kiểng, người ta không thể không nghĩ đến địa danh Sa Đéc Hơn một trăm năm qua, Sa Đéc nổi tiếng khắp cả nước với nghề trồng hoa kiểng, cây cảnh truyền thống. Sản phẩm hoa, cây cảnh của Sa Đéc hiện đang cung cấp cho các tỉnh ĐBSCL, TP.HCM, các tỉnh miền Trung, thị trường Campuchia và đang hướng đến những thị trường xuất khẩu khác.

Có dịp về thăm Đồng Tháp, bạn nhớ đến thăm làng hoa kiểng Sa Đéc - một trong những trung tâm hoa kiểng của miền Nam, nằm trên địa phận xã Tân Quy Đông, thị xã Sa Đéc,


Vào làng quê hiền hoà Tân Quy Đông, vào bất cứ tháng nào trong năm bạn cũng có cảm giác như lạc vào thế giới của màu sắc và hương thơm kỳ ảo. Thược dược; tú cầu; lan; cau bình rượu; mai chiếu thủy; tùng Nhật; vạn thọ Pháp; hoa dâm bụt vàng, đỏ, tím; ớt kiểng; mãn đình hồng; cúc kim… có mặt khắp nơi, đua nhau khoe hương, khoe sắc. Nhưng nhiều nhất về số lượng, chủng loại ở đây chính là hoa hồng. Dường như các nàng hồng kiêu sa, lộng lẫy nhất đều đã tụ hội về đây. Làng hoa hiện nay còn lưu giữ được trên 50 giống hoa hồng : hồng nhung đỏ thắm, hồng Grada tím sen, hồng Cleopatre màu hồng phấn, hồng Korokit màu gạch tôm nhạt, hồng Masseille màu trắng, hồng Elizabet phơn phớt hồng, hồng Confidence màu vàng hột gà, hồng Maccasa màu cam…




Không những vậy, làng hoa Tân Quy Đông bên bờ sông Tiền quanh năm lộng gió, màu mỡ phù sa còn là xứ sở của nhiều loại cây kiểng quý hiếm, tuổi thọ hàng trăm năm. Mỗi thế cây, dáng đứng đều thắm đượm nền văn hoá và triết học phương Đông. Có những loại cây rất bình dị, gần gũi với đời sống hằng ngày như khế, cau, bùm sum, si, mai… qua bàn tay khéo léo tài hoa của các nghệ nhân đã trở thành những cây kiểng quý, có hình dáng đẹp, lạ.


Ngôi làng có 4 mùa xuân này với mô hình trồng hoa, cây kiểng tập trung từ lâu đã thu hút đông đảo khách du lịch về tham quan cũng như mang lại lợi nhuận và góp phần đáng kể trong việc nâng cao đời sống cho bà con Sa Đéc. 1 ha hoa kiểng ở đây có thể mang lại cho nguời trồng hoa thu nhập từ vài chục đến vài trăm triệu đồng một năm. Phát huy tiếng tăm và truyền thống vốn có, làng hoa kiểng Sa Đéc đang tiếp tục đưa thương hiệu hoa Sa Đéc vươn cao, vươn xa hơn nữa, trở thành một điểm du lịch hấp dẫn mà bạn không thể bỏ qua khi đến với tỉnh Đồng Tháp sen hồng.

Đến với làng hoa kiểng Sa Đéc, bạn được đắm mình trong thế giới của muôn hoa với vô vàn hương thơm thanh cao, quyến rũ, bao nhiêu mệt mỏi tan biến, chỉ còn lại cảm giác thanh thản yên bình.






Làng hoa Sa Đéc có diện tích trên 250ha với gần 2.000 hộ làm nghề. Ở đây có trên 1.000 chủng loại hoa, mỗi năm xuất đi các tỉnh, thành và cả sang một số nước trong khu vực.

Trồng hoa, kiểng là nghề truyền thống có từ hơn 100 năm nay ở Sa Đéc. Sự tài hoa trong đôi tay, đôi mắt của những nghệ nhân nơi đây kết hợp với thời tiết, khí hậu thích hợp khiến trăm hoa càng thêm thắm sắc.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

oa làng hoa đẹp quá
Vô đây chụp ảnh chắc tuyệt lắm

----------


## thunhunguyet

eo trồng hoa trên nc... hiii

----------


## khoan_gieng

Đẹp thật
Đi thuyền chăm sóc hoa thích thật

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Giờ mới thấy trồng hoa trên nước

----------


## lovetravel

đẹp wa! hoa trong những chiếc chậu trắng là hoa j vậy nhỉ?

----------

